# Da dove vengono le manpages di gentoo?

## akiross

Ciao,

scusate una domanda... ma le manpages di gentoo sono corrette? Perche' fanno cosi' schifo? Le abbiamo tutti uguali?

Calma e sangue freddo... mi spiego.

Per l'ennesima volta mi stavo documentando su un certo software (cvs in questo caso), e Drizzt mi ha rimandato alla man page, in particolare il comando "init", per creare un nuovo repository, che sulle mie man non c'e'!

Ora, la sua versione - per freebsd - varia solo di 0.0.3 versioni dalla mia (la sua e' piu' vecchia). Pero' la sua manpage - e non solo questa, ma tutte in genere - e' migliore e piu' completa.

Tempo fa ho guardato il pack di manpage di freebsd, e devo dire che sono fatte molto molto meglio di quelle che ho io.

Ora mi sorge un dubbio: ma sono io scemo, sfigato, che solo io ho ste manpages che non si sa chi le ha fatte e da dove vengono, o siamo tutti in questa condizione?

Giusto per sapere: man cvs, contiene il paragrafo relativo al comando init, che e' qualcosa di simile?

```
       init   Initialize a repository by adding the CVSROOT  subdirectory  and

              some  default  control  files. You must use this command or ini-

              tialize the repository in some other way before you can use  it.
```

Io questo paragrafo non lo ho... e su molte documentazioni mancano sintassi, esempi, opzioni... ora non saprei farvi molti esempi... sicuro mi ricordo di getopts, che quello di freebsd ha anche esempi ed e' molto piu' completo... il mio fa schifo a confronto  :Neutral: 

Non e' che devo specificare da qualche parte che bisogna usare certi man anziche' altri...?

Grazie

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Giusto per sapere: man cvs, contiene il paragrafo relativo al comando init, che e' qualcosa di simile?
> 
> 

 

Non lo ho neanche io. Ma ti posso dire da dove viene la mia man page:

```
$ equery b /usr/share/man/man1/cvs.1.gz 

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/man/man1/cvs.1.gz in *... ]

dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r2 (/usr/share/man/man1/cvs.1.gz)
```

sembrerebbe che la man che abbiamo é quella che viene insieme al pacchetto dei sorgenti. Allora forse non siamo noi ad avere una pagina diversa ma loro.

Probabilmente se la sono rifatta (e, giá che la rifacevano, la hanno migliorata).

----------

## lavish

io non ho quel paragrafo...

----------

## akiross

Randomaze, ci ho pensato anche io a dire il vero... pero' mi e' capitato di vedere, qualche volta, che le man originali non erano come le mie.

a questo punto mi chiedo: e non c'e' un modo decente per prendere le man da un altro posto?

Comunque a volte le differenze mi sembrano un po' troppo grosse... e stanno li a rifare tutte ste cose che mancano?

O ad esempio: le man page, secondo la classica struttura, dovrebbero avere la sezione EXAMPLE, ma onestamente su queste man di gentoo non ne ho viste molte, mentre su freebsd si.

Certo che almeno per la documentazione le cose si dovrebbero fare meglio  :Razz:  se non c'e' init sul man page di cvs io come faccio a scoprire come si crea un repository?

Grazie

Ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Randomaze, ci ho pensato anche io a dire il vero... pero' mi e' capitato di vedere, qualche volta, che le man originali non erano come le mie.

 

Per quello che so le man sono nei singoli pacchetti, con l'eccezione di quelle contenute in sys-apps/man-pages.

Per lo specifico del cvs non so che dirti, se non che usando la USE="doc" compaiono anche diverse pagine html e un pdf di 200 pagine.

----------

## neryo

io ho notato che non esistone le man-pages in italiano.. non che ne abbia la necessita' ma a qualcuno potrebbero essere utili..

----------

## neon

 *neryo wrote:*   

> io ho notato che non esistone le man-pages in italiano.. non che ne abbia la necessita' ma a qualcuno potrebbero essere utili..

 

Invece esistono (ovviamente non tutte):

http://it.tldp.org/man/

Io ho letto le man pages di OpenBsd e ne sono rimasto positivamente colpito, ovviamente la differenza tra i man di un sistema operativo sviluppato da un team ristretto e quelli di uno i cui pacchetti hanno provenienza eterogenea si nota...

----------

## neryo

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   io ho notato che non esistone le man-pages in italiano.. non che ne abbia la necessita' ma a qualcuno potrebbero essere utili.. 
> 
> Invece esistono (ovviamente non tutte):
> 
> http://it.tldp.org/man/
> ...

 

si so che esistono.. ma io stavo parlando nel portage di gentoo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

si bhe che poi sono tutte pignolerie direi... alla fine mi e' bastato andare sulla documentazione (manuale) ufficiale di cvshome e voila', c'e' anche piu' di quanto mi serva.

Pero' e' un po' fastidioso... che a volte mi dicono: guarda sulle pagine di man, io guardo, ma non trovo quello che mi dicono, e non sempre per colpa mia  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## X-Drum

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si so che esistono.. ma io stavo parlando nel portage di gentoo.... 

 

basta "impacchettarle", ad esempio su bugzilla i francesi si sono già mobilitati

ed hanno creato un ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7072

per le "loro manpages"

potremmo anche noi fare altrettanto partendo dalle man che ha giustamente

segnalato neon

----------

## knefas

Qualcosa c'e' gia' (non so dire cosa c'e', ma comunque c'e')

```
app-i18n/manpages-it 

     Available versions:  0.3.4 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://it.tldp.org/man/

     Description:         A somewhat comprehensive collection of Italian Linux man pages
```

----------

## Kernel78

Le manpages in italiano presenti in gentoo contengono 405 documenti.

@akiross

Se vuoi le manpages di freebsd dovresti forse installarti freebsd. Delle differenze penso che ci siano, altrimenti sarebbe una distro linux e non un diverso SO. Vista la mia ignoranza in materia di *BSD potrei anche aver detto cavolate.

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se vuoi le manpages di freebsd dovresti forse installarti freebsd.

 

Forse questo sarebbe ecessivo.

Quello che potrebbe fare (Q&D) e farsi fare un tar delle manpages, metterle in userlocal e poi, tramite la variabile MANPATH dire a man di usarle.

Il metodo pulito sarebbe scoprire l'archivio dove stanno le pagine e preparare un ebuild "man-freebsd"  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se vuoi le manpages di freebsd dovresti forse installarti freebsd. 
> 
> Forse questo sarebbe ecessivo.
> 
> 

 

La mia voleva essere una provocazione  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Qualcosa c'e' gia' (non so dire cosa c'e', ma comunque c'e')
> 
> ```
> app-i18n/manpages-it 
> 
> ...

 

piu' che qualcosa è proprio lui!!!

azz sono cecato  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Volevo sottolineare che spesso nelle manpage si fa riferimento alle infopage che dovrebbero essere più aggiornate rispetto alle precedenti.

----------

